# Moose Hunt 2011



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, we didnt get any cow or bull tags this year (yet AGAIN :banghead and in the first 3 days of our hunt, 2 of the younger guys walked up on a cow having a sleep just 50 yards from the cabin, then walked into a large bull shortly after. The next day a cow was seen stuck in a fence about to give up, she was laying there with tongue hanging out ready to call it quits until 2 of the guys walked up on her and spooked her, she got up, fought a little more and got free. Another smaller bull was seen as well as 3 cows together. heres the pics of the small bull and the ducks we shot instead. Also got a bunch or partridge but didnt take any pics of those.

Also one of my buddies safely cutting the lawn at camp LOL....



















my 2 ducks, a woody and a mallard,










All of them,










and yard work the safe way LOL (dont worry, it wasnt loaded)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! that last pic is hilarious!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Moose hunting is one thing that I REALLY want to go try, but I just can't stop blowing money on the brute and truck long enough to save for something like that.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Man that little bull would have been good eating, just the right size. Looks like he was in bow range!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't ever be to safe these day's even when mowing the grass!

I'd like to just see a moose up close.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Moose hunting is one thing that I REALLY want to go try, but I just can't stop blowing money on the brute and truck long enough to save for something like that.



If you ever do it, spend the money with a good outfitter that will provide the bull tag and a GOOD spot to go. I have been going for 9 years, our group has never shot a moose, not a bull cow or calf in 9 years, every year we dont get a tag, we see animals. I personally have never even gotten a bull or cow tag in 9 tries (9 years) and its starting to really **** me off! 

Now if I had the money (and the time) I'd like to do a southern Wild Boar hunt, and a Gator hunt, and if I had BIG money, a Jim Shockey Moose and Bear hunt, that dude is nuts LOL but he always bags the monsters!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If you want hog hunts just come on down lol. We just take the dogs, hop in the boat, and make a trip down the river.... Always find good hog in the river bottoms, and very exciting using dogs vs sitting in a stand with a rifle

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Father is moose hunting in Newfoundland right now.

Seen 4 first day (18 last year...lol) and all 3 groups at thier outfitter got moose last year.

My neighbor owns and guides the outfitter they are at and went to highschool with him.....great guide.

Not expensive and lots of moose... 

Looking for the name so pm me if you need details!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

They got a Cow today and heading out tomorrow to bag a (hopefully) trophy Bull.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

No crap, pay for ur way down and you can hog hunt with me for free. Lol. They're everywhere!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

whats the hog hunting season down there? I may head down to Texas again one of these days


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hog is one of the only things that we can hunt all year...only have to have a valid hunting license. Like LM83 said....come on down. Hell maybe the 3 of us could make a nice little trip out of it.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hog hunting here requirements: beer, beer, beer, gun, beer, beer, beer, ammo, beer,beer, beer, spotlight, beer, beer, beer. Heck u get the drift lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

LM83 said:


> No crap, pay for ur way down and you can hog hunt with me for free. Lol. They're everywhere!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are the hot chicks off American Hoggers gonna be there?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Been on a few Moose hunts and weve been very fortunate. Its a blast. Last year I learned to call by hand (not with electronics) and I was actually talkin to another Moose. It was sooo coool! The last one we got was a nice bull 825lbs dressed.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

They got one cow (360yds) but did not fill the bull tag......missed from a long distance....  and only saw mostly cows, so not as good as last year.

I got moose meat in my freezer, so I can't complain!!


----------

